# Wohoo! finally got a dremel! now help!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife bought me a dremel 3000 kit for my bday, now i need to know what other accessories i should get my hands on ASAP not included with the kit.

Im looking for using it to make overflows, cut acrylic and maybe even glass. Oh an what bit would you recommend for ingrown toenails.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

well with the acrylic I would recommend stocking up on the sanding bits... So that way you can round off the edges...


----------

